
Corrupted Blood Incident - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corrupted_Blood_incident
======
skocznymroczny
It was certainly an interesting phenomenon, however I'd be wary of applying
any scientific significance to it. In a videogame, there is no penalty for
death, and it was expected for players to infect others "for the lulz", which
wouldn't be the case for real world epidemics.

